# PPG Wavegenerator and Wavemapper



## Parsifal666 (Nov 9, 2018)

I've owned countless soft synths, and seen most of them mentioned here. It surprises me that Wolfgang Palm's two wonder-synths haven't been the subject of a topic here yet.

These two synths definitely have a good-sized learning curve (i.e. you get what you put in), but the opportunities for sculpting the sound are multitudinous, and these are just plain great sounding synths.

There are demos on the site.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've owned countless soft synths, and seen most of them mentioned here. It surprises me that Wolfgang Palm's two wonder-synths haven't been the subject of a topic here yet.
> 
> These two synths definitely have a good-sized learning curve (i.e. you get what you put in), but the opportunities for sculpting the sound are multitudinous, and these are just plain great sounding synths.
> 
> There are demos on the site.



Not a heavyweight Synth user (mainly Omni 2.5), and several more well-known titles.
_Still _… always interested and your post has my attention. Check site briefly and wonder if you recommend one of these as first step? Seems like PPG Wavegenerator, but need to read more
to understand how these may complement each other ??


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Not a heavyweight Synth user (mainly Omni 2.5), and several more well-known titles.
> _Still _… always interested and your post has my attention. Check site briefly and wonder if you recommend one of these as first step? Seems like PPG Wavegenerator, but need to read more
> to understand how these may complement each other ??



They're both terrific apart, apart or together. You can make wavetables in 'generator and play them in 'mapper. 

But I highly recommend you demo them both, holding onto to the manual with a virtual death grip. You'll be very happy with the sound design results you get, as I mentioned the more you put into those synths the happier you'll be.

Just be ready: these are not exactly user-friendly synths. I still pick up new things I didn't know I could do with them, and I've had them for five years now. 

Also very cool for doing image-based sound design.

Not a Zebra or Omnisphere, but certainly more than niche synths (that said, I guess it could be argued Zebra's sound makes it niche, though the sounds have been mega-popularized by now).


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> They're both terrific apart, apart or together. You can make wavetables in 'generator and play them in 'mapper.
> 
> But I highly recommend you demo them both, holding onto to the manual with a virtual death grip. You'll be very happy with the sound design results you get, as I mentioned the more you put into those synths the happier you'll be.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah ! Went back and noted Demo option at top row. THX! 

Pluginguru (John Lehmkuhl) continues to do weekly YT_Livestreams, mostly Omni, with capable international audience. 
After many years he continues to uncover and explain nuances buried in the depths .... 

I'm intrigued with these Wolfgang Palm products and willing to invest, as you advise.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Oh yeah ! Went back and noted Demo option at top row.  THX!
> 
> Pluginguru (John Lehmkuhl) continues to do weekly YT_Livestreams, mostly Omni, with capable international audience.
> After many years he continues to uncover and explain nuances buried in the depths ....
> ...



I think if you dive into the manual and hit those synths hard, you're going to be smiling.

Out of my 2nd tier synths (for me Zebra is the elite, I don't own Omnisphere) both Wavegenerator and 'mapper are used at _*least*_ as much as Nave, Harmor, and Blue II (all killer synths btw).


----------

